# Is diabetes serious?



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

......


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

How much water do you drinK?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Eliza said:


> How much water do you drinK?


Not much, although I did drink a lot yesterday, and two whole bottles today.

Why?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Bcos if you drink a lot of water you'll pee a lot and have clear pee.

Diabetes (either type) is very serious but controllable, my diabetic grandmother is in her 70s, and in addition she has had cancer for a few years. But there are a lot more symptoms and things that lead to diabetes. For example do you have a family history of diabetes? are you overweight? 

Peeing could be caused by other issues too, not even necessarily things you should be concerned about. I pee a lot when I have a cold :stu maybe your body is just trying to get rid of stuff.

If you're ridiculously concerned, see a doc, but it's likely nothing.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Bcos if you drink a lot of water you'll pee a lot and have clear pee.
> 
> Diabetes (either type) is very serious but controllable, my diabetic grandmother is in her 70s, and in addition she has had cancer for a few years. But there are a lot more symptoms and things that lead to diabetes. For example do you have a family history of diabetes? are you overweight?
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, you eased my mind a bit. I don't think I have a family history of it, nor am I overweight, I'm actually pretty skinny... Also, your grandma seems like a very inspiring woman, cancer AND diabetes!? And shes in her 70's? That's very inspiring..... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Diabetes can be really serious, or it can just be a pain in the ***. It depends on the case. I'd recommend looking at Wikipedia and then seeing a doctor, but I seriously doubt you have it. You said you thought you had cancer before. Similarly, I thought I had a heart condition, lung problem of some sort, liver disease, MS or ALS or some other neurodegenerative disease, currently I'm fighting the thought of having an aneurysm. True diagnosis? Hypochondria.

Go see your doctor, make sure it's not actually anything, and then have them refer you to a therapist (if you don't already have one).


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

BPA free said:


> You could lose limbs and become blind from diabetes
> 
> other than that not a big deal


 this :|


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

fissionesque said:


> Diabetes can be really serious, or it can just be a pain in the ***. It depends on the case. I'd recommend looking at Wikipedia and then seeing a doctor, but I seriously doubt you have it. You said you thought you had cancer before. Similarly, I thought I had a heart condition, lung problem of some sort, liver disease, MS or ALS or some other neurodegenerative disease, currently I'm fighting the thought of having an aneurysm. True diagnoses? Hypochondria.
> 
> Go see your doctor, make sure it's not actually anything, and then have them refer you to a therapist (if you don't already have one).


Thanks! I think I'm a hypochondriac as well, I worry way too much about my health... I'm gonna see if my symptoms continue, then if not see a doc.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

NES said:


> I think it can be a sign of anxiety too.. im not for sure though - someone else would have to input on this.


How interesting, I had a panic attack not to long ago... Maybe that's the cause?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It can be serious and lead to serious problems if you ignore it but it is quite manageable and treatable in most cases. You can also go get a glucose monitor with no need for doctor's orders and keep track of your blood sugar yourself. Diabetes runs in my family and I'm taking seroquel so I periodically check my blood sugar. You have to have the knowledge to take in to account what you've eaten and how recently to actually know if the reading you get is concerning or normal. Usually a fasting test is done by the doctor when trying to diagnose it.

Anytime the heart rate spikes really high you can have a sudden increase in urine output and thirst. Exact reasons I don't know. I would guess there's some toxin produced by the stress that the body needs to get rid of it. Having tachycardia I experience this often.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Diabetes is a serious disease but it is very manageable and people with diabetes can, and do live long and healthy lives. Also, having two symptoms does not mean you have diabetes. In fact, it's rare to be a diabetic at your age. There are two types, Type I - also known as juvenile diabetes, which is rare and gentic, and Type II which most people have which is associated with age, obesity, and unhealthy lifestyles as well as genetics. If you are worried about it, you can go to a CVS or something and buy a machine to check your blood sugar or go to the doctor. I doubt you're a diabetic. Also, diabetics do not have clear urine, it is cloudy and they have many other symptoms tiredness, hunger pangs, excessive thirst, blurred vision, etc. You are peeing because you drank a lot of water.


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes diabetes is serious, and you should definately go to a doctor. Not to scare you, yes people with diabetes can manage their diabetes and live long lives. However, both my father and my grandfather died young in diabetes related accidents. If you do find out you have type 1 diabetes I personally recommend that you never buy or use an insulin pump. They claim that these pumps can cure diabetes but this is not true and from my experience they can be dangerous. having low blood sugar is just as fatal in the short run as having high blood sugar and causes sever confusion disorientation and loss of conciousness, and ultimately seizures and death. My father bought a pump, because he was told that it would make his diabetes more managable, but while he was driving his blood sugar started to get low, but the insulin pump is poorly designed in that it continues to deliver insulin even when your sugar is low, making it drop faster. His blood sugar dropped so fast because of his pump that he didn't even realize what was happening, and he passed out. The car coasted into a farm pond and he drowned. Not to scare anyone, but if you are considering using an insulin pump I would recommend just playing it safe and injecting your own insulin.I just don't want what happened to my family to happen to anyone else. Insulin pumps are unreliable and don't really make diabetes any more managable. You probably should go to a doctor, and don't get too worried about it unless you are actually told you have it, because its no use ripping your hair out about a disease you might not even have. Type 1 Diabetese is in both sides of my family, and I've had plenty of scares but the tests have always been negative. I wouldn't worry too much because urine and water consumption really isn't a very reliable indicator.


----------



## CoyoteNature (Apr 21, 2011)

My mother has diabetes, and the people down the street had it and had to get one of his legs amputated then he died from it, they kept taking sugar and dosing with insulin. Wouldn't stop eating the food they ate.

But anyway since then I've read up about it and quit all sugar, only have diet coke and have splenda, determined not to have diabetes, particularly as I am hypoglycemic which my mother also has, so it might possibly be somewhere in the family. 

So if you don't well, try not to get it, cut your sugars and everything else, its healthier that way anyway. Want to keep my vision bad, and keeping my legs would be nice as well.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

NES said:


> I am borderline diabetic .. some of the signs of being borderline are :
> 
> Constantly being thirsty.
> Frequent need to urinate.
> Constant sense of fatigue.


The problem with those symptoms is that they're pretty vague, so they don't really point to much on their own.

As for the original poster, I'm going to guess he's not diabetic seeing how it doesn't tend to happen to slender 16-year-olds with no family history. Obviously, it can to anyone, but obesity, family history, and age all increase the odds.


----------



## tikolo (Jul 13, 2011)

It depends on how well you can manage it, 2 category can be controlled during the make use of of pills, or purely diet, if control it cute poor several people might want a single injection of insulin a day.
Corona gym


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> But anyway since then I've read up about it and quit all sugar, only have diet coke and have splenda, determined not to have diabetes, particularly as I am hypoglycemic which my mother also has, so it might possibly be somewhere in the family.


Actually sugar is important for the diet and small amounts of regular sugar are even suggested to be in a diabetics diet. The body uses sugar in a lot of feedback mechanisms and determining hunger or fullness which helps prevent obesity. All these fake forms of sugar do not trigger the body as well as contributing to other health problems. You can actually increase the odds of diabetes and hypoglycemia issues by not triggering the feedback mechanisms with digestible regular sugar and carbohydrates. I only use honey, cane sugar, or dextrose and when not drinking water only drink stuff with those sweeteners. Of course too much is always bad but usually the problem comes from the addition of lots of desserts, regular fructose heavy sodas, etc... and other things that contribute to weight gain. Fructose and some fake sugar sweeteners (not as much splenda since it's just sugar bound to chlorine which can't be digested and dextrose) are quickly being proven to contribute greatly to obesity and blood sugar problems. Diet soda has also been shown to be potentially even less healthy than regular soda so you just end up trading one potential health problem for another.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If Wilford Brimley comes to your door with that dead serious look on his face, you'll know you've got it for sure.

"Son. You got die beet us"


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

But seriously. It's not something you want to have but it's not a death sentence. People live with it for a lot of years. My mom has it. Has had it for at least 20 years.


----------

